# Lahore Medical & Dental College



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi, I was looking into Lahore Medical and Dental College. I heard from a few people that it was really good, like the atmosphere and stuff. Anyone here know anything about it. Like is the building air conditioned n how is it compared to other medical colleges for getting in and quality? If anyone has any info about this place let me know


----------



## malik_saabjee (Aug 24, 2006)

Copied from other threads regarding LMDC: -

*LMDC will NOT be using USMLE type questions AT ALL. Since they are affiliated with UHS, the same university RMC and QAMC and Allama Iqbal and Nishtar etc, they have to prepare you to pass THEIR professaional exam. UHS exams are basically 30% mcq's and 60% "short answer" [means write about 2 pages] and 10% internal assessment. The MCQ's are not even USMLE type mcq's at all. Their just mcq's they find in those indian author books or at the back of regular books. The "short answer" questions are very weird, we can post some later on for you to see. 
So unless your going to Aga Khan which definetly prepares you for the USMLE, your not even going to have time to get a USMLE book and study that style too because you will have to kick your ass really hard just to get through the pakistani style exam and then after you graduate spend a year studying for the USMLE all over again. Thats basically how it works here for 99% of the people.

With the admission requirements of LMDC such as safarish and money (donation), the only students you'll find there will probably be those that couldn't get admission elsewhere. You'll find a lot of SHUGAL and college life, but never a good competitive academic environment. Also these colleges such as LMDC and FMH are not well-recognized internationally.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks alot makil. everyone told me that LMC was on the private sector, never knew it was affiliated with all those school. from family experience i know that nishtar and stuff dont help you when it comes to usmle step one...but other private colleges heard prepare you well. 

I was actually looking into doing BDS from pakistan and come back to the states and do the cont. edu for 2 years. for that you must give the NBDE part one which is pretty much the same as usmle step one. Do you know of any good dental schools in pakistan?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey squid...where did u get in at?


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

taimur said:


> hey squid...where did u get in at?


FJMC but i don't have all the details yet and im not even sure if i'll end up going there because my parents absolutely adore LMDC#frown


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

if i were u id go in to where i was most comfortable in terms of location, hostel conditions, and besides there are alot of americans at lmdc


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

taimur said:


> if i were u id go in to where i was most comfortable in terms of location, hostel conditions, and besides there are alot of americans at lmdc


yeah my parents think i'll be more comfortable at LMDC because of it's environment and all. also it's a very clean place so less of a work/study hazard. personally i think it's probably not worth the money, let's see.....


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

LMDC is a good choice 4 overseas Pakistanis. Campus is appealing since its a new one and out of crowded lahore but one plus point is their hospital affiliations. This medical college is affliated with one of the best hopsitals in Pakistan like Doctor's Hospital which was established by Pakistani American doctors and is run by them. Other hospitals include surgimed hospital and Ghurki 
Trust Teaching Hospital. All these hospitals are Private and state of the art. I think it is worth your money. Shifa medical college is a good option too. Shifa Hospital is one of the best hospitals in South East Asia. I remember when Clinton visited Pakistan, Shifa hospital was the appointed hospital in case if he need medical attention.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

ghummank04 said:


> LMDC is a good choice 4 overseas Pakistanis. Campus is appealing since its a new one and out of crowded lahore but one plus point is their hospital affiliations. This medical college is affliated with one of the best hopsitals in Pakistan like Doctor's Hospital which was established by Pakistani American doctors and is run by them. Other hospitals include surgimed hospital and Ghurki
> Trust Teaching Hospital. All these hospitals are Private and state of the art. I think it is worth your money. Shifa medical college is a good option too. Shifa Hospital is one of the best hospitals in South East Asia. I remember when Clinton visited Pakistan, Shifa hospital was the appointed hospital in case if he need medical attention.


yeah by far LMDC has the best campus and teaching hospitals in lahore. i heard a lot of good stuff abt shifa but in punjab i only applied to colleges in lahore #happy


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

i heard good things about cmh lahore too and its much cheaper than other colleges I think its like $6000 but its really new b/c of that people lack confident. One quick question...did you have to take an entry test?


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

ghummank04 said:


> i heard good things about cmh lahore too and its much cheaper than other colleges I think its like $6000 but its really new b/c of that people lack confident. One quick question...did you have to take an entry test?


 
CMH is a really promising school because it's run by the army (and not the retired army ppl like fauji). they are building a huge campus near fortress and after they complete it next yr. they are getting a team of doctors from JH for their USMLE certification they claim all the paperwork is done and they'll also convert it to a university. and because it's run by the army they have very strict rules/discipline. they only problem ppl say is that the cmh hosptial is small and you don't get much practise there but i hear they are also planing on expanding it.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

and i bet you that the tuition will be increased. One thing that i don't understand is how come its not a government college...what is it...private or what? I think oversease pakistanis also got to take entry tests and tuition 4 both local and overseas pakistanis is pretty much same.


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

ghummank04 said:


> and i bet you that the tuition will be increased. One thing that i don't understand is how come its not a government college...what is it...private or what? I think oversease pakistanis also got to take entry tests and tuition 4 both local and overseas pakistanis is pretty much same.


it's the cheapest college in the private sector, pakistani pay 310,000 overseas 410,000 and foreign $10,000 and yes overseas also have to take the test, plus this year they didn't fill all 10 foreign seats because the a lot of ppl on foreign seat had low merit so they chose to fill up the seats with overseas instead.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

if u got into LMDC.....stik with it...ull be happy


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

does lahore medical college require the SAT's


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

bkhan08 said:


> does lahore medical college require the SAT's


Government medical colleges in Lahore (KEMU, AIMC, FJMC) *do not* require SATs. As far as private medical colleges are concerned, each has their own policy so you should find out about the particular college you're interested in applying to.


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry what i meant to say is that does that actual "Lahore medical & Dental college" require it.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

helllo...

so i am an overseas pakistani..!

soem questions for lmdc.. (anyone here who actually goes there??)

- do i hav to give an entrance test?
- do they except sat1 and sat2 scores? if yes, what is the minimum?
- when is the date for their entrance test this year?
- what are my chances of getting in?

lastly.. in your opinion.. which one i sbetter.. cmh ? or lmdc?


----------



## ghazalamir7 (May 21, 2008)

hi,

if u would like to join any medical school in pakiatan, u could surf though google. As for, i have confiermed from few colleges in pak land, overseasdtucents do not appear in entry test, but their qualification must be approved by '' Pakistan Medical and Dental Council''. 

I got their e-mail address and phone number, u could contact them.
E *mail: [email protected] and contact: 0092 519266004.*

good luck

ghazal


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

lmdc requires an entrance test and interview + they also accept big safarish and qaid-e-azam(paki money)
last yr three of my friends and me applied there none of htem had their names on the merit list except me though we all had 83% + marks in equivalence 
they called me up for interview 
statistically they select +-25% students through the normal passage that is thru entrance test and interview etc and the others come thru safarish of qaid-e-azam or ................
u know what i mean


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

when will the admissions open in LMDC ......and wat is their equivalence marks for entrance.....hence wat abt the entry test when it is held.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i called them they r saying forms wd be available after 1st sept fatim amemorial hospitals have statred forms delivery


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanx fareeha


----------

